# Stiff and weak right shoulder - not injured



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm posting here as I'm not injured but have a bit of discomfort in my right shoulder and lower neck.

This is my first week lifting after 6 weeks off (through laziness and other commitments). I have for a week before lifting suffered a very stiff shoulder on my right side.

When I lift - say military press - it feels like my right shoulder is going to snap. Again, it's just a sensation, I can lift the weight easily and it feels good, but my right shoulder just aches.

I feel like I need to stretch it but No matter what I do, it doesn't loosen up.

im doing just one or two shoulder exercises a week, and doing it extremely light, like 50% of my normal working weight.

Any suggestion or experiences which may help me? Thanks everyone


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Does it click or knock? Or does it feel cold and stiff like you have covered it in ice?

It could be frozen shoulder or most likely what Ive had for years a rotator cuff click. Clicks like fvck whenever I do pressups, military presses or even dumbell curls with heavy weight. No pain with it though, just irritating.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've had a stiff left shoulder for a couple of years, been to the physio etc but i think it's just an age thing.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm 28, I am right handed so more dominant. It's probably poor posture or something?

My shoulder doesn't click or grind or anything. It feels entirely normal except for the stiffness.

If I bend my head/neck away from my right shoulder I can feel a good stretch and the pain area being targeted - in a good way. But so far the discomfort is still there. I plan to continue lifting and doing 40-50% weight - so just like continually warming it and trying to loosen it up.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats probably the rotator cuff and usually always caused by going too deep with DB presses and flys etc

Always keep the elbows parallel with your back in these type of pushing exercises as too many times people stertch the elbows far too much back and are fu2king up the rotators

Go lighter for a while and let it heal up


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Thats probably the rotator cuff and usually always caused by going too deep with DB presses and flys etc
> 
> Always keep the elbows parallel with your back in these type of pushing exercises as too many times people stertch the elbows far too much back and are fu2king up the rotators
> 
> Go lighter for a while and let it heal up


this.

people always forget you only need to go to 90 degrees, for alot of people all this touch the bar on your chest crap is nonsense as for the average gym rat this will more than likely put their arms way back past 90 degrees and transfer a majority of the stress onto the shoulders resulting in injury.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> this.
> 
> people always forget you only need to go to 90 degrees, for alot of people all this touch the bar on your chest crap is nonsense as for the average gym rat this will more than likely put their arms way back past 90 degrees and transfer a majority of the stress onto the shoulders resulting in injury.


+1111111111111111

My shoulders still hurt sometimes because of my poor form benching when I first started lifting, google/youtube 'rotatory cuff exercies' and do them before each gym session with a very light weight, it might help, it might not, but it definitely isn't going to make it worse.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

harryalmighty said:


> this.
> 
> people always forget you only need to go to 90 degrees, for alot of people all this touch the bar on your chest crap is nonsense as for the average gym rat this will more than likely put their arms way back past 90 degrees and transfer a majority of the stress onto the shoulders resulting in injury.


Yes pal thats exactly true,,

Every day im in the gym i see this constantly and all they are doing is causing injury and trains to the rotators


----------



## Deano87 (Jul 2, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> this.
> 
> people always forget you only need to go to 90 degrees, for alot of people all this touch the bar on your chest crap is nonsense as for the average gym rat this will more than likely put their arms way back past 90 degrees and transfer a majority of the stress onto the shoulders resulting in injury.


So when i bench i dont actually have to come down to my chest? Im only small built so coming down to my chest brings my elbows quite far past my shoulders. Every person ive ever trained with always tells me to go all the way down when benching.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Deano87 said:


> So when i bench i dont actually have to come down to my chest? Im only small built so coming down to my chest brings my elbows quite far past my shoulders. Every person ive ever trained with always tells me to go all the way down when benching.


Go to where your elbows become level with your back and no further..dont listen to anything different as it does cause rotator probs mate..and it wont build you any bigger,,only strains the shoulders and causes injury in the long run


----------



## Deano87 (Jul 2, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Go to where your elbows become level with your back and no further..dont listen to anything different as it does cause rotator probs mate..and it wont build you any bigger,,only strains the shoulders and causes injury in the long run


Ok thanks, next time my mates moan ill tell them to do one.


----------

